
RIP: Adblock Plus - pristinenoise
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/12/rip-adblock-plus/
======
geoelectric
I think acceptable ad whitelists are good idea, honestly, and I use them when
they're available. The money to pay for content does have to come from
somewhere, and I have no issue with light ad content to cover that. I see
using an ad blocker like that like I saw popup-blockers when they debuted in
the 90s: don't do stupid shit to my browser and I'll leave you alone.

However, acceptable ad whitelists maintained by a for-profit with any sort of
pay-for-play going on are going to be suspect, period. If nothing else,
there's the chance that "acceptable" becomes a moving target, influenced by
the needs of the large companies rather than moving towards even less
intrusive ads influenced by the needs of the consumer.

I'd love to see this type of triage move out to an NPO with full transparency
around triage and selection of criteria, a no-payments policy, no board seats
for advertising professionals, and donation via blind trust or similar. If
such a group provided a fully optional whitelist I could subscribe to via the
usual blockers I would 100% do so.

